# 6.5 hp intek ohv



## barries (Dec 1, 2008)

is there someone that go a repair manuals in pdf format for a briggs 6.5 hp intek ohv.Model 122672 0156 E1 001018FA. & briggs 14.5 Model 287707 0225-01 9406034B been on briggs website and got a parts list.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

your not able to get online repair manuals for briggs, what do you need to fix?


----------

